# 125 Gallon Journal please comment (56k!) - updated 6/8/2009



## mybrotherdarrell (May 28, 2008)

Looks really nice. I like your layout. 

Sorry about your HC - I cannot help you at all. Good luck!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

when you figure out your HC, do tell me, it seem like my HC is doing the exact same thing. looks great the first day or too, then ya. >_< i might have to switch to a diferent carpet plant now.


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

ive read a few post on here that said hc will kind of die down when first planted mine did the same thing i also planted it in clumps like that i just pulled all mine up and planted a ton of single stems ... it will carpet faster that way


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Is you Amazonia the regular or is it Amazonia II?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

that is regular Amazonia, I read that amazoina II didnt perform well isnt it ?


well hopefully the HC will rebound, 50% of the whole batch pretty much turned soft in 1 night


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

That is why I asked. I had a mess with amazonia II. 

Sometimes tanks cloud up after dosing traces. Could that be it? Also I have heard that GW can look white first. Whatever it is why not try some clarity? It won't hurt your fish, invertebrates, or plants.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I try not to use chemicals unless necessary, if its a bacteria bloom, it will go away in a few days
but yes, if it does continue, I might try that clarity I saw some good reviews on it


GW wouldnt get a foothold when I had the UV going since day 1


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

The weird thing is that a bacterial bloom should also be killed by your UV. That was why I was wondering if it might be trace minerals. Sometimes it's just hard to know what's going on.....


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> that is regular Amazonia, I read that amazoina II didnt perform well isnt it ?


I haven't had any problems with my Amazonia II - it is softer than the original, thus more prone to breaking down with frequent, rough re-scapes. I have heard some people talk about clouding issues, but I've been really impressed with how quickly mine will clear up after I dig around planting - my 90g doesn't take more than 1hr to become clear again...

And the milky white tinge in the water is expected, as I'm sure you know, with the aquasoil products - humic acid leaching into the water. Everything you'd ever want to know about Amazonia II follows below: 

Release of "Aqua Soil Amazonia II"
Aqua Soil Amazonia has been used by many planted aquarium hobbyists around the world, as base substrate material for growing aquatic plants. Aqua Soil Amazonia is produced from black soil with rich organic substances, helping the plant growth, and most aquatic plant species can grow in healthy condition with Amazonia. But, in the alkaline base water*, there are rare case reports that organic substance such as humic acid may seep into the water, and cause water coloring or cloudiness. 
So this time Aqua Design Amano introduced "Aqua Soil-Amazonia II", a new Amazonia type substrate, produced with different black soil mixture ratio, preventing water coloring or cloudiness. As the base color or plant growing pattern is different from existing lines, we continuously market Aqua Soil Amazonia. Please select according to your needs and preference. But if your base water* is alkaline, we recommend to use Amazonia II.

*Base Water refers to all types of water used for the aquarium, including tap water, groundwater, or aquarium tank water. 

Distinctive FEATURE of "Aqua Soil-Amazonia II"
1. Amazonia II has less incident of water coloring or cloudiness.
2. It contains black soil, appropriate for water plants growth, and its natural color matches well with planted aquarium. 
3. It lowers pH and KH, and makes ideal water condition for most plants and tropical fish. 

Packing of Aqua Soil-Amazonia II
At initial production lot, we delivered "Aqua Soil-Amazonia II" in Aqua Soil-Amazonia bag with notice paper tag. Both packing with“paper tag” or “printed II” were the same contents and both are produced by ADA-Japan. The packing with paper tag was sent to our distributors, in order to distribute new product lines quickly to our customers. Please be assured that both packing are genuine ADA Aqua Soil-Amazonia II.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

ColeMan, actually no, I didnt know that aquasoil leaches humic acid

well well learn something new eevery day


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> that is regular Amazonia, I read that amazoina II didnt perform well isnt it ?
> 
> 
> well hopefully the HC will rebound, 50% of the whole batch pretty much turned soft in 1 night


oh well then, yes, it leaks humic acid/ammonia like mad for the first few weeks/months. Usually people do fishless cycles with aquasoil for this very reason; if you notice any sudden deaths, the most likely culprit will be water quality. I read in rick4him's ADA 120p thread that jeff senske at aquarium design group says it's okay to add oto's and amano's at week 4, regardless of water quality (apparently he never tests his water). To me this seems a bit hasty, as the specific properties of aquasoil (including the amount of ammonia/humic acid it will leach) vary greatly from bag to bag, so too will the time it takes for a tank to cycle and become suitable for aquatic (animal) life. Live and learn, oh well. Frequent water changes will help speed up the process. Changing 50% twice a week is standard for the first two months or so, though an increase in frequency/amount won't do any harm, especially if you notice any of your inhabitants showing signs of stress.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

A little update, decided to put biospira in the tank, will check water parameters later in the evening, see if this thing works. 

didnt know biospira comes in the non-refrigerated version already

Added some Fissidens I got, wonder how that log will look like once it grows









The HC seems to be dieing back even further, I see some new sprouts here and there but I would say its deteriorating even further
Not worried about the stargrass, those grow like weed and always rebound no matter how ugly it looks right now

The last time I setup this tank, I had no luck at all when it comes to HC and moss, failed misrably at every attempt. Think I will do better this time ?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My Fissiden grows at supersonic speed in my tank with Amazonia. My previous setup used Flourite and the Fissiden grew pretty slow. I guess the changes Amazonia makes to the water helped it progress faster.

Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You'll love that fissidens, it will grow into a beautiful bush


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I really hope it will grow into a nice bush, I have tried all kind of moss and havent had any luck with

this time I start anew, lets see how it goes


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> I really hope it will grow into a nice bush, I have tried all kind of moss and havent had any luck with
> 
> this time I start anew, lets see how it goes


did you have SAE's? They eat moss:icon_cry:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

not yet this time, :icon_eek: might have to skip the sae if I want the fissidens to grow


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Update as of 6th July

Well there has been quite a few changes during the weekend.

Brought out the reserves for some heavy lighting, added 4 x 39w HO T5s
The nymphaeas and the cabombas shoot to the top like you wont believe.

check the Nymphaea Micrantha picture up in the previous page and compare the difference with now 









Added a 2 plants, Cardamine Lyrata and Hemianthis Micranthemoides
so flora list so far :
Cabomba Caroliana
Cabomba Palaeformis
Lindernia Rotundifolia
HC
Blyxa Japonica
Rotala Macrandra Narrow Leaf
Rotala Macrandra
Nymphaea Pubecens
Salvinina Minima
Barclaya Longifolia
Cyperus Helferi
Eriocaulon Cinereum
Hottonia Palustris
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ludwigia Cuba
Nymphaea Micrantha
Tonina Fluviatilis
Heteranthera Zosterfolia 
Cardamine Lyrata
Hemianthis Micranthemoides
Fissidens Sp.

Now help me a little here, the Toninas, R. Macrandras are growing very quickly and to my knowledge these are way more difficult to grow than HC. Why in the world is my HC looking reeeeealllly ugly ???


The biospira works wonders, some people say it doesn't not sure why. Either my aquasoil has less ammonia leaching out or something else is at work here
My tank is cycled within 2 days after adding the biospira and leaving the UV off for 3 days. Even the water cleared up and the bacteria bloom is gone

Ammonia and nitrite are 0
Nitrate : 20ppm
Co2 : approx 20-25 ppm
Phosphate : 0.75










So I went ahead and got me some fish









Fauna so far : 
9 Amano shrimp (3 died this weekend :icon_cry: )
6 Otocinclus (yay none died)
40 Cardinal tetra
12 Nannostomus beckfordi
6 Neritina reclivata (olive nerites)

crossing fingers hopefully the cardinals wont drop like flies, I hear horror stories about them and this is the first time keeping them


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Your tank is looking good. There are lots of people who wish they could keep Rotala macranda and Tonina fluviatilis alive let alone grow it fast...lol. Is your HC perking up or is it still melting away? BTW did you get your Tonina and Eriocaulon from Lowcoaster?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks

The HC are melting even further, I see new sprouts but almost 80% of the old growth are a goner

Yes I got my toninas and eriocaulon from lowcoaster


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Ouch hopefully some of it will survive the meltdown and regrow. I had HC melt down when I neglected to trim taller plants and it got shaded.

Were the tonina and erios in good shape when they arrive? I'm thinking of getting Eriocaulon setaceum and maybe cinerium from him next month...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

The toninas and eriocaulons arrived in good condition


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

your tank is looking good! Your cardinal tetras are actually neons.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

picture too small and no macro lense, but they are actual cardinals red goes all the way.

Ugh horribly blurry pic


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

What is a vampire shirmp? Sounds scarry!! 

Your tank looks terrific!! I love the plants the red ones especially this one, Nymphaea Micrantha!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

my bad koto... the regular pic looked like neons


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

kittytango, thanks much  , vampire shirmp is actually a giant filter feeder shrimp look it up haha, I for one think this guy is quite cute albeit wont show up until lights out

MedRed, no biggie they actually looked like neons in the first pic


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

OH NOES !!!!! BGA :icon_cry: 

the algae I dreaded most, nitrate around 5ppm tonight could that be the root cause ??

noooooooooooo (sucks it with a hose) :icon_cry:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

well well, I started encountering some issues with the tank and hopefully I can get some help here

Here is the dosing regime I started following since Monday, I dont know the long term effect it has yet, but maybe some of the experts here can give me suggestions (those numbers are in ML btw)









As of the last post there was a patch of BGA that I siphoned out of the tank, about the size of a quarter, havent seen it return yet but I wonder what would be the cause

There is no way the nitrate dipped from 20ppm to 5ppm in 1 night, faulty test kit ?

Also started getting GSA, probably from the high light, any way to reduce it ?

As of 7/10/2008









Here are some plant pics, quite happy with some growths

The Nypmhaea Micrantha really took off and grow humongous









Same with the Nymphaea Pubescens









But heres where another problem sets in, the Barclaya Longifolia totally got wiped out since the last update. First there were pinholes,then whole leaves just rot away, any idea why ?

The pubescens have these widening piholes too on some of the older leaves, I think its pottasium, opinions anyone ?

Ludwigia Glandulosa :








Tonina Fluviatilis :









First there were 5 stems of the tonina, now theres 10. They grow so fast on me.

The HC stopped dieing off, 90% of the original population is gone but they are on the rebound  runners everywhere









next update fishes (someone help me, I cant take a pic of the fishes for the life of me)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey whered you get your CPD's? when this grows in its going to look fantastic.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

chris127 said:


> hey whered you get your CPD's? when this grows in its going to look fantastic.


I got these at a fish store down in NJ, thats approx 2 hrs drive one way, but it was worth it, the fishes I got there are always in top condition and they usually have a good selection of rare fishes


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

well well,

its been a looong time since the previous update

First of all, an obligatory full tank shot









Starting to learn to take better pics, I am horrible at taking fishie pics
Here are some of them, maybe some of ya can tell me how to take better ones

Cherry barbs :









Pencilfish arguing (they do this all day long) and a school of glowlight danios









Rams and cardinals









Apistogramma Trifasciatus









This olive nerite moves so fast its hard to take a picture of









Fauna so far (more like fauna limit+++)

36 Cardinal tetras
12 Glowlight danios
12 Emperor tetra
12 Cherry barb
12 Golden pencilfish (Nannostomus beckfordi)
12 Otocinclus cats
12 aplocheilichthys normani (lamp eye killies)
6 Blue rams
2 Apistogramma Trifasciatus (male + female)
10-18 Amanos (god knows how many are in the thickets)
20+ RCS (same with above)
6 Olive nerites (Neritina reclivata)

a note on the fishes, for people in NYC Win Aquarium on Mott St. is the place to go for good quality fishes especially notorious ones like cardinal and blue rams. Out of the 40 originally bought cardinals, only 4 died so far. Thumbs up to them:thumbsup: 

Added more filtration to the tank, that filter wasnt cutting it.
So now this tank has a Cascade 1200 canister filter, Magnum 350 and a HOT Magnum. 

I put the Micron cartridge on the Magnum 350, it works wonders

Left Tank shot









Middle Tank shot









Right Tank shot









thumbs up :thumbsup: to *mrkookm* for the awesome Hemigraphis and the Murdannia SP. and *Huy Nguyen (Cardinal Tetra)* for his awesome Rotalas (espeically the minis)

The HC is really ticking me off, so long and still look like random patches, I am about to give up and cover the entire bottom with stargrass (heteranthera zosterfolia)

Flora so far : (some plants were taken out as the tank matures, did not need too many nutrient hogs)
Cabomba Palaeformis
Lindernia Rotundifolia
HC
Blyxa Japonica
Rotala Macrandra
Nymphaea Pubecens
Cyperus Helferi
Eriocaulon Cinereum
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ludwigia Cuba
Nymphaea Micrantha
Heteranthera Zosterfolia
Cardamine Lyrata
Hemianthis Micranthemoides
Fissidens Sp.
Rotala sp. 'nanjenshan'
Rotala wallichii
Rotala sp. 'mini' type I
Ammania sp. 'bonsai'
Limnophila sp. 'mini'
Hemigraphis Traian (changed name recently forgot what it is now)
Murddania SP.
Crypt. Wendtii

..............the collectoritis bug got me again. Will be phasing out the Lindernia rotundifolia slowly.

phew that was a long update


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW what amazing growth!!


----------



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

Your tank looks awesome. Great job!


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Looking Good!!!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nicely done. Collectoritus can be a bad thing in some cases but your tank is beautiful!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> WOW what amazing growth!!


Thank you ! :fish: 



Chris-Indy said:


> Your tank looks awesome. Great job!


Thanks ! :fish: 



NATURE AQUARIUM said:


> Looking Good!!!


Thanks in part to Orlando, who picks up my calls for questions and how-tos
on the drop checker and diffussers



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Very nicely done. Collectoritus can be a bad thing in some cases but your tank is beautiful!


heh heh, glad to hear that. your rotalas are awesome and grow like weed
thanks much


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice growth indeed and I'm feeling those Glandulosa's! Keep up the good work.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

kotoeloncat said:


> The HC is really ticking me off, so long and still look like random patches, I am about to give up and cover the entire bottom with stargrass (heteranthera zosterfolia)


Stargrass will definately take over quickly. IMO, it's a PITA having to trim all the time, but if done well it looks amazing!

Overall, I love the tank. Everything is done well and the plants look fantastic. I really enjoy how creative people are with those large tanks.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mrkookm said:


> Very nice growth indeed and I'm feeling those Glandulosa's! Keep up the good work.


thanks ! 



cah925 said:


> Stargrass will definately take over quickly. IMO, it's a PITA having to trim all the time, but if done well it looks amazing!
> 
> Overall, I love the tank. Everything is done well and the plants look fantastic. I really enjoy how creative people are with those large tanks.


yeah stargrass will make a carpet really quick, but will be a pita to keep in check
thanks for the kind comment :icon_lol:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Amazing tank! The growth and variety you have in there is beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos05 (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a great tank...

Stargrass does grow rapidly as it has in my tank. It also likes to spring up in places you don't expect...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mizu-chan said:


> Amazing tank! The growth and variety you have in there is beautiful! :thumbsup:


Thanks !!



carlos05 said:


> That is a great tank...
> 
> Stargrass does grow rapidly as it has in my tank. It also likes to spring up in places you don't expect...


ditto :biggrin: 


In any case a minor update,

I had a major trim today, the Ludwigia SP. Cuba had reached 1 inch from the surface. that was a lot of plants in my freezer getting freeze dried

experimented with DE powder and Magnum 350...hhhahahahahaha I got it all over my tank, it looked like a milk tank for a good hour:hihi:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

not exactly an update but more like taking the chance to show off some of my (favorite) plants :fish:.

I really have this thing for looking at plants from above, kinda looked like a flower

Ludwigia Sp. 'cuba'









Nymphaea Micrantha, these grow new plantlets from the middle of the leaves, wierd









Rotala Sp. Mini Type 1, these grow so fast Huy sent me 3 and I have these now









Ludwigia Glandulosa, mmm purplish red









Hemigraphis Traian, recently renamed to Lamiaceae sp....yay I have new sprouts you cut 1 to get 4









The forewoman for the entire water change operation, she made sure everything went well










oh by the way, I truly vouch for Magnum 350 + DE powder, I never knew my tank could be so clear. Its almost as if the fish are gliding midair

If people are interested on how its done, I will make a writeup on how I do it


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful plants, and cute bird


----------



## phatpanduh (Feb 17, 2008)

looks crowded on the left especially with that HM up against the glass


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks awesome! I love your bird!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It is a wonderful job!

We are so proud to have kotoeloncat as a member in NJAGC!


Mike


----------



## schwarkie (Aug 7, 2008)

I just don't get why I can't get my tank to look that good. My plants are struggling... they are growing, but they are not a lush green or red. Some of the leaves have little pinholes and rugged edges. Hopefully, I will get it some time soon.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mizu-chan said:


> Beautiful plants, and cute bird


hehe, thanks much



phatpanduh said:


> looks crowded on the left especially with that HM up against the glass


yeah, I agree

my biggest complain about a 125 is theres not enough space to make depth, and HM grows so quickly its taking over the entire left side. Once of these days gunna take a scissor to it. same is the case with the Cardamine



clwatkins10 said:


> Looks awesome! I love your bird!


thankies



Momotaro said:


> It is a wonderful job!
> 
> We are so proud to have kotoeloncat as a member in NJAGC!
> 
> ...


hehe Mike, thanks much
its the other way around, I am proud to be a member of NJAGC. Truly a previlige



schwarkie said:


> I just don't get why I can't get my tank to look that good. My plants are struggling... they are growing, but they are not a lush green or red. Some of the leaves have little pinholes and rugged edges. Hopefully, I will get it some time soon.


pinholes are usually lack of some nutrient, take care of the water parameters and your plants should be able to take care of themselves (most of the time)


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

hmmm a minor update 8/17/08

first a full tank shot again, :fish: 









a shot taken from the side









I gave up on the HC, the blue rams decided it would be fun to pull up patches of HC  

So I will replace that with Eleocharis Parvula, lets see if I had better luck with this one. It should show up next tuesday along with a few other things I wish to try in my scape

Here are some pictures of plants I am trying to propagate and hopefully integrate into the scaping one day. Most of these plants started as 2-3 stems

Ammania Sp. 'Bonsai' and Murdannia Sp.









Arthaxon Sp. Malaysia, I just got this on friday I love how the bubble never leaves the tip









Hemigraphis sp. Traian (still cant remember the new name, gah), gotta love this plant, you clip one stem to get 4 side shoots, its looking ratty now because I keep pruning it to propagate it









Rotala Sp. Mini type 1, since the last post it grew more and I am expanding its "territory" , once it denses up it should make a nice fore/mid ground bush









Crypt Wendtii, dunno which var and clippings of Polygonum sp. 'sao paulo' that I got on friday. The crypt older leaves look really bad, its been there for about 2 weeks, finally I see new leaves









Eriocaulon Cinereum, I forgot I had this plant......:icon_redf it was buried under the blyxa. I am surprised it even stayed alive. I decided to put it in the spotlight it deserved. Also the silent warriors who keep my tank clean, fat little buggers


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Wow! It didn't take long at all for your tank to become amazing. So...uh... when are we going to see you in the swap n shop? ;-)


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

MedRed said:


> Wow! It didn't take long at all for your tank to become amazing. So...uh... when are we going to see you in the swap n shop? ;-)


hehehe, thanks much

I havent put much in SnS yet, wanted the tank to look better and bushier


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Your tank looks amazing. The only thing I would have to say negatively, would be the front left being to.....crowded, or filled in. I can't really think of the right word now. But overall, it's is beautiful.


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

looks beautiful!

i love your ludwigia glandulosa. and your cherry barbs.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Nicely executed. All of your plants are very healthy. All of your fish are healthy. Your water is crystal clear. Good balanced scape. I like it. I especially like your Blyxa--perfect health. What is your dosing, wpg, h20 change schedule, etc.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Just beautiful. I love how it blends together. Hey as another Astorian, I have to ask, how did you grow the toninas so well before? They grow so slow with me. I use EI dosing but do RO the water?


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have any new pics of your Apistogramma Trifasciatus

Loren


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

it's filling in nicely.

How the heck did you get 'permission' to have a tank that large in the kitchen? I'm jealous, I'm lucky to be able to have tanks in my basement!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

MikeS said:


> Your tank looks amazing. The only thing I would have to say negatively, would be the front left being to.....crowded, or filled in. I can't really think of the right word now. But overall, it's is beautiful.


Thank you, and yes I agree about the front being overcrowded...still figuring out how to thin that part down without taking out the N. Micrantha



prettyrustyrobot said:


> looks beautiful!
> 
> i love your ludwigia glandulosa. and your cherry barbs.


Thank you very much



rountreesj said:


> Nicely executed. All of your plants are very healthy. All of your fish are healthy. Your water is crystal clear. Good balanced scape. I like it. I especially like your Blyxa--perfect health. What is your dosing, wpg, h20 change schedule, etc.


Thanks !
I have some 4+ WPG for about 9 hrs a day, water changes 50% weekly and as for dosing goes I follow this chart











dr.tran said:


> Just beautiful. I love how it blends together. Hey as another Astorian, I have to ask, how did you grow the toninas so well before? They grow so slow with me. I use EI dosing but do RO the water?


hehe, fellow Astorian

Tonina is comparetively slow to plants like cabomba or lindernia, but I think aquasoil and my dosing regiment does the work. no I dont follow EI dosing and no RO water. 

The water coming out of my tap is pretty much RO quality, 0 kH, 0 gH and 5.5 pH. I think the landlord installed some kind of filter system to get this kind of water reading out of the tap. at first actually I was having a hard time keeping my pH from crashing



Lorenmws said:


> Do you have any new pics of your Apistogramma Trifasciatus
> 
> Loren


hmm I just took a pic, kinda hard looking for that fella. He likes to hunt around the undergrowth, I rarely see him

in any case here it is :











hooha said:


> it's filling in nicely.
> 
> How the heck did you get 'permission' to have a tank that large in the kitchen? I'm jealous, I'm lucky to be able to have tanks in my basement!


hehehehehe, I live alone thats how I got the "permission"


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Sort of inspired by a post I read recently about how not many people show their tank pictures during a bad hair week. So I figured it might be a good idea to show my tank after heavy pruning and an overhaul

First of all a full tank pic, find anything missing from the previous update ?









I pretty much butchered the entire right side and the some of the left side. I removed Rotala Walichii entirely and took the mighty scissor to the Rotala Sp. Nanjeshan and also the Limnophila sp. mini, as you can see theres nothing left above the blyxa line.

What remains from the R. Nanjeshan









Also I replaced the R. Walichii with Poaceae Sp. purple bamboo and also the Polygonum sao paulo. These grow painfully slow but once they thicken up I wouldnt have to prune it every 3 days as with the rotalas.









On the left side of the tank, I also took the scissor to the Ludwigia Cuba, entirely removed the Lindernia Rotundifolia and also pruned the Cardamine and HM.

.....didnt look like I did much damage to the Cardamine and the HM.

I forgot I had R. Macrandra, it was buried under the Lindernia and the Cardamine. So I dug it out and hopefully will restore it to its former glory.

Here it is 3 days after I dug the R. Macrandra out, not sure if the picture can show, but its really ratty under that nice red top









This is the amount of cardamine left AFTER I took out 2 baseball size cuttings out of it......unbelievable









I removed the Lindernia and added an unknown Polygonum, maybe someone can ID it for me. hopefully the pic is good enough, this Polygonum new submersed growth is dark purplish green. This is also done because I dont want a too fast a grower in the tank that needs me to prune constantly









Arthaxon Sp. grows also painfully slow, and I didnt know that they have a purple coloration on the new growths, it sort of looked like a fat, short, squat purple bamboo. This plants biggest appeal for me is that air bubble will not leave the plant.

new shoots :









down the front part, after the GBR decided that it would make a field trip to remove my entire population of HC which was on life support from the beginning. I decided to end its misery and pulled the plug

so they are replaced by Eleocharis Parvula, hopefully this one will fare better









I also added more crypts, this will eventually replace the Nymphaea Pubescens.

Crypt Wendtii var unknown ( the bronze ones), and Crypt Wendtii var. Green gecko. these also grow painfully slow









Thats all for now folks


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wanna trade?


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful Tank ! :icon_smil 
Just curios What 's water temperature in summer time?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Whoa what did u do with all the trimings? Mind tradeing or selling to a local?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your tank. Just got a stem of Lamiaceae sp myself. I've only had it for a week. I sure hope I will be able to grow it into a nice bunch. I also have the Murdannia sp. Love that plant. It's growing but needs a little more light I think.

Your Ludwigia glandulosa looks beautiful. I've thought about getting that plant before.... hmmmm?!! Wonderful color! Loved your wallichi in the back. Sorry to see it go. I'm sure you'll love the Sao Palo. I love the color and shape but it's a slow grower and of course you can't get the tight bunch that you can with other stems.

Nicely done!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Chrisinator said:


> Wanna trade?


hoho... no thx :red_mouth 



ramawo said:


> Beautiful Tank ! :icon_smil
> Just curios What 's water temperature in summer time?


Thanks, its around 80-84 without heater



dr.tran said:


> Whoa what did u do with all the trimings? Mind tradeing or selling to a local?


I actuall post this about 4 days after the massive trim, I freeze dried the cuttings then toss them. But sure next time I trim, I will share some with ya



Tex Gal said:


> Love your tank. Just got a stem of Lamiaceae sp myself. I've only had it for a week. I sure hope I will be able to grow it into a nice bunch. I also have the Murdannia sp. Love that plant. It's growing but needs a little more light I think.
> 
> Your Ludwigia glandulosa looks beautiful. I've thought about getting that plant before.... hmmmm?!! Wonderful color! Loved your wallichi in the back. Sorry to see it go. I'm sure you'll love the Sao Palo. I love the color and shape but it's a slow grower and of course you can't get the tight bunch that you can with other stems.
> 
> Nicely done!


Thanks Tex Gal, Lamiaceae sp thats the name I keep forgetting hahaha
yes they make quite a nice bush, though grows slow.

The waliichii looks nice from afar, but upclose its very very messy. on top of that trimming it every 2-3 days isnt really my deal :icon_frow 

for both the purple bamboo and the sao paulo, I am mostly aiming for a bamboo forest kind of look, not exactly the kind of big fuzzy bush the walichii or the nanjeshan gives, hopefully it will work


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

gorgeous tank. i love the school of cardinals.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments people

kekekekkkeekke.....another minor update :biggrin: 


I ripped out my HM and Heteranthera zosterfolia now that I know I can grow Eleocharis Parvulus pretty well

that is a LOT of HM - about 5 baseball size









This is what happens when you are lazy to trim your HM









once the tank clears up from its onion soup state I will take more pics, right now 2 filters are running the micron cartridge + de powder to get rid of the mess I made

well well, that clears up quickly enough

full tank shot...dang I forgot I had fissidens for the 3rd time, but now it looks a little empty









Hairgrass grew, quite quickly









I dig the Rotala Sp. Mini type 1, started with 3 stems









aaand the crypts, can anyone tell me what var of wendtii that bronze one is









just in case people are wondering, that white powder thingie on the wendtii is the DE powder that escapes my magnum 350


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I had the privlage of seeing this tank in person and I think its just beautiful. You should post a few pictures of the new dwarfs.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW *drools* That is really beautiful, amazing!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dr.tran said:


> I had the privlage of seeing this tank in person and I think its just beautiful. You should post a few pictures of the new dwarfs.


I would like to..........but they move too fast for a nice picture
maybe one of these days


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

WOW! XLNT Tank K-cat!!!! Looks like your plants are :biggrin:!!!!!!

Wonderful photography too!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW  your aquarium is amazing. I don't know how i missed it. Hey i have just one question. What are your tanks dimensions? I'm thinking they maybe close to my dimensions but i'm not sure. I'll look again for details on your tank because i want mine to look as good as yours (i know, i wish big).


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> WOW  your aquarium is amazing. I don't know how i missed it. Hey i have just one question. What are your tanks dimensions? I'm thinking they maybe close to my dimensions but i'm not sure. I'll look again for details on your tank because i want mine to look as good as yours (i know, i wish big).


Thanks for the replies and comment people

SeaSerpant, my tank is 72 x 18 x 24 a standard AGA 125 gal



dr.tran said:


> I had the privlage of seeing this tank in person and I think its just beautiful. You should post a few pictures of the new dwarfs.


hmm I managed to get pictures of the dwarf cories, they are tiny....and cute


















Rotala Nanjeshan 2 weeks after butchering









Cherry Shrimp ( the entire blyxa bush is their colony)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

That looks great kotoeloncat. Oh and your tank is basically the same as mine (a tiny bit different though). Love your tank.


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Those Dwarf cories sure look like Otos...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rpayer said:


> Those Dwarf cories sure look like Otos...


actually they do, only they are 1/3 the size of a full grown oto and have barbels instead of suckers


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

i was wondering if you could post a shot of just your blyxa for me. i ask because im looking for a forground plant and right now its between micro swords or blyxa. i like the looks of yours how it stays low to the ground and its color but alot of the other photos i see the grass is alot taller is there something special your doing to keep it short?

beautyful tank by the way.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

MO3N said:


> i was wondering if you could post a shot of just your blyxa for me. i ask because im looking for a forground plant and right now its between micro swords or blyxa. i like the looks of yours how it stays low to the ground and its color but alot of the other photos i see the grass is alot taller is there something special your doing to keep it short?
> 
> beautyful tank by the way.


sure, the blyxa 'field' 

I dont think theres anything I am doing to keep it short, but to my knowledge higher light shorter plant. As blyxa is a stem plant, less light means leggier plant also theres another Blyxa called Blyxa Aubertii.

Aubertii looks exactly like B. Japonica when small, but it grows 2-3 times its size later on. Some people might have these mixed up

If you have a high light and wanted something really low but grassy looking, I would go for microsword. In fact my next project would be a 175 gal discus tank and the foreground will be micro sword. I used the blyxa here as a midground


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the pic. i think im ill go with microswords for a shorter forground and maybe the blyxa behind my DW but i still have to let my discus grow out. what is the plant infront of the blyxa. can that be used like a forground?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your R mini type 1. Kinda lost in such a big tank but it sure looks healthy in there! The grass is gonna make for a whole different look on the left.... Neat to do tweaking, isnt' it?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

MO3N said:


> thanks for the pic. i think im ill go with microswords for a shorter forground and maybe the blyxa behind my DW but i still have to let my discus grow out. what is the plant infront of the blyxa. can that be used like a forground?


hmm there are 2 things infront of the blyxa, Rotala sp. mini and Heteranthera zosterfolia

The rotala is more a midground plant, the stargrass can be used as a foreground but, I think its extremely invasive and unless you have a really really hight light it wont stay low



Tex Gal said:


> Love your R mini type 1. Kinda lost in such a big tank but it sure looks healthy in there! The grass is gonna make for a whole different look on the left.... Neat to do tweaking, isnt' it?


yes it is neat to do tweaking here and there, 

haha I actually liked the R. Mini positioning,


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey hows the eriocaulons?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Full tank shot!!?? Looking very nice


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice tank, I missed this somehow. I guess I spend too much time in the Swap n Shop. Your plants are too beautiful and healthy to freeze dry and toss. Spread the love


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rekles75 said:


> Very nice tank, I missed this somehow. I guess I spend too much time in the Swap n Shop. Your plants are too beautiful and healthy to freeze dry and toss. Spread the love


hehe, thanks for the compliments :fish:

I will try to spread more love



Orlando said:


> Full tank shot!!?? Looking very nice


hehe thanks man, I am going to do another tank "overhaul" will be taking out some plants, thinning some and moving the location of others, so I think gunna look a little messy when I am done with it tomorrow. it looks like a french onion soup right now



dr.tran said:


> Hey hows the eriocaulons?


Unfortunately they got over run by the hairgrass and buried under the creeping blyxa....

I gave up on them




I am also busy planning and preparing for my next tank

it will be a 140 gallon cubish 36 x 36 x 25 with a DIY stand, mm discus tank !


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey give me the eriocaulons for a little while. I'll whip them back into shape.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Time for an update I guess

This was the tank BEFORE me moving things around and make a mess


















This is the tank AFTER I made a mess and pull alot of things out.









I uprooted, chopped down and replanted the Ludwigia Cuba. The bottom part was really ratty and ugly. 
Also moved the Murdannia Sp. Red over to this side. originally, I wanted the Murdannia Sp. to be some sort of background plant. but turns out it likes to form a bush instead of growing straight up. I liked it way better where it is now.
Left :









In the middle, here I trimmed down the Cardamine, it was getting really big. Out of the water its about the size of a basket ball. I also trimmed down the Ludwigia Glandulosa, it was getting too tall for the bush I wanted it to be.

The Hygro Araguaia, is another example of a good plant with a bad placing. I thought this was a polygonum species so I put it dead center hoping it would shoot up, nope....it creeped on the substrate. So well after I moved it front it can creep all it wants.

Middle :









Here on the right side, not much change other than I removed entirely the stargrass. It was getting too invasive. I also removed entirely the Nymphaea Pubescens and hoping the Crypt Wendtii will take over and grow taller

Trimmed down some 50 stems Blyxa (unbelievable, I still have that much) and chopped down both the Rotala Nanjenshan and the Limnophilla Sp. Mini

Right :










Overall I am trying to gain more ground for the hairgrass to grow. I really like the way it grows into a nice green lawn with Arthaxon sp. sticking out here and there. 

















The back of the tank, I removed Rotala Macrandra entirely and now I have 2 plats in that area that I am hoping will do the job.

Polygonum sp. sao paulo - this one I am hoping will be a nice background plant thats tall and straight.

Midground behind the fissidens is the Najas Sp. Roraima. I am hoping this wil turn into a nice prickly bush. It grows quite slowly, the new shoots are red










and last but not least, guess what ! my Apistogramma Trifasciatus bred in the tank the mother is raising the fry, last I counted they were approx 7 of the 1/5 inch fry. They are hard to take a picture of, but here you can clearly see one of the fry (small circle) and the mother (big circle)


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

The tank still looks great, nothing like a good trim and rescape to keep things fresh. I think the left side will look better when the Ludwigia Cuba grows tall again, It will again be a nice contrast with the (lotus?).


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank it looking so good. Your color is great. Glad to see the Najas sp Roraima in a tank. I hopefully have a stem at home waiting for me (in CA now). It's a smaller variety than I thought it was. Good that you see it coloring up. 

You'll be pleased with the Sao Paulo. I have it as a background plant and it's striking. Love the pink brilliant color. I also have stuck my Murdannia in the back. I'm surprised that it grows low. I was expecting it to grow like the Sao Paulo. Not sure what I'll finde when I get home....  Loving your tank....


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the clean, defined bunches in the scape. It should go back to looking gorgeous as soon as the stems fill back in.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rekles75 said:


> The tank still looks great, nothing like a good trim and rescape to keep things fresh. I think the left side will look better when the Ludwigia Cuba grows tall again, It will again be a nice contrast with the (lotus?).


yes that is a lotus Nymphaea Micrantha



Tex Gal said:


> Your tank it looking so good. Your color is great. Glad to see the Najas sp Roraima in a tank. I hopefully have a stem at home waiting for me (in CA now). It's a smaller variety than I thought it was. Good that you see it coloring up.
> 
> You'll be pleased with the Sao Paulo. I have it as a background plant and it's striking. Love the pink brilliant color. I also have stuck my Murdannia in the back. I'm surprised that it grows low. I was expecting it to grow like the Sao Paulo. Not sure what I'll finde when I get home....  Loving your tank....



.....I actually find the Najas quite dissapointing, I guess I was expecting more out of this plant.
Sure it grows quite quickly, but the coloration is too drab for my taste or rather for my expectations. I have seen them on the net looking red, reeeealy red. Maybe it hasnt been in here long enough to see it grow. Let me know how you do with this plant

As for the sao paulo however, I am already liking it lots. very very nice coloration and I think this will do exactly what I wanted it to do



Saraja87 said:


> I love the clean, defined bunches in the scape. It should go back to looking gorgeous as soon as the stems fill back in.


thanks, I really hope they bounce back


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Man I'm always envious of ur tank. I must try to replicate ur growth rates in ur tanks.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow I never knew there was a planted tank member with a tank that beautiful.
It really surprised me all those healthy plants.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dr.tran said:


> Man I'm always envious of ur tank. I must try to replicate ur growth rates in ur tanks.





frozenbarb said:


> Wow I never knew there was a planted tank member with a tank that beautiful.
> It really surprised me all those healthy plants.


aww, I am blushing :icon_redf

thanks much fr the comments ppl (btw theres plenty nice tanks out there)


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Definately a lovely tank! I like the rotala sp. "mini" stand. Usually I've seen that plant as a bush, but its kind of cool seeing it as a "mini" forest. Lots of interesting plant variety and beautiful placement. I particularly like the Cyperus helferi in current.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Your tank is truly stunning :O


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the replies

not exactly an update, nothing really changed other than things grow in more

Full tank shot









Down the middle, looks like I will have plenty Arthaxon Sp. for sale soon (keep the eyes peeled for SnS for those looking for it)










Najas Sp. Roraima. These guys took off like you wont believe, though I gotta admit I am quite dissapointed with their coloration. I was expecting bright red+green but all I have now are olive colored plant with a few deep red spikes.

Those who grow these, can I have a feedback on your plants ? maybe if you have better result you can share some methods









also for fun, I decided to create an "evolution" timeline from start till today


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

How long did it take for your Najas Sp. Roraima to take off?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rekles75 said:


> How long did it take for your Najas Sp. Roraima to take off?


hmm it probably took some 3-4 days before it start growing


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

:eek5: its amazing. nuff said


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Simply amazing. I love that grass


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you have any clippings for sale? I'm starting a new tank and ur pretty close to me in Queens. That's an amazing looking tank.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

really thx much for the comment people. Suggestions are welcomed too, I am always looking to learn



Wicket_lfe said:


> Do you have any clippings for sale? I'm starting a new tank and ur pretty close to me in Queens. That's an amazing looking tank.


as a matter of fact I do :icon_eek: but it seems either my plants are too expensive or just no one wanted them atm

heres the link to my recent post
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/74599-fs-arthaxon-sp-malaysia-hemigraphis-sp.html


----------



## smn723 (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice tank! I want a 125 gallon...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

well well small update

FTS :









plants have grew in more, though as I am typing this I already chopped the limnophila mini on the right side.

Encountered some issues with the hairgrass, the middle of the lawn started turning brown/yellow. I am not sure what cause this, but my guess would be the lawn got too thick so theres a mass die-off maybe someone have some experience to share ?

I find that theres not much to update on an already mature tank that all you do is trim, clean and replant. Maybe one of these days I better do an overhaul and change the look around a bit. Maybe try to incorporate some hardscape into the tank, I have to admit hard scaping is NOT my forte 

I need to take back what I said about Najas Sp. Roraima. I am pleased with their color as they grow taller and into the light.

I simply love the deep blood colored 'tooth'










what do you think ?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think its beautiful. I love your blyxa and is it penny wort, and the grass and minis and reds and, basically all of it. It is so healthy and clean


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Your tank looks great. I like the grassy lawn. The picture time line is great also. Really shows the progress. I think if you want a hardscape you could add Manzanita wood and allow the plants to grow over it without disturbing the tank much.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

WOW-beautiful tank!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey u should post what ur rams did to ur plants. hehehe


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments people ! 




MARIMOBALL said:


> Your tank looks great. I like the grassy lawn. The picture time line is great also. Really shows the progress. I think if you want a hardscape you could add Manzanita wood and allow the plants to grow over it without disturbing the tank much.


yes, agreed

manzanita seems to be the way to go, I have some soaking in a tub right now



dr.tran said:


> Hey u should post what ur rams did to ur plants. hehehe


hahaha, rams we doing the deed in the thickets...bad bad fishes:icon_mrgr

hope they will survive, then I will have a tank full o rams


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This tank is simply amazing 
I love love love it.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I did a major act of destruction while I was working on my 140,

eeeeppp! yuck
this happens after I dredged the entire blyxa bush.....there was a bucket full of blyxa. I counted around 600 stems, then I gave up










this is after the water cleared up









basically I removed a good portion of the hairgrass, the entire blyxa bush, ludwigia cuba and hygro Araguaia. And replanted plugs on hairgrass and blyxa.
I didnt want to remove the blyxa bush originally because it looked nice. but I realized that this plant was choking itself to death and also its neighbors. There was no stems connecting to the substrate. it was basically floating on roots that were in the substrate

It should regrow to its former glory in a month or so


The Ludwigia Sp. cuba most went to compost, and a few stems went to the 140, it is now replaced with Polygonum Kawaenogum









The aftermath....kinda pathetic looking









the shrimps were looking at me like wtf ?


I also think its a good time to do another listing of what floras are in the tank now. You can find these plants from left of the tank to the right of the tank

- Polygonum sp. Kawaenogum
- Cabomba Palaeformis
- Cyperus Helferi
- Cardamine Lyrata
- Nymphaea Micrantha
- Najas Sp. Roraima
- Fissidens sp.
- Ammania Sp. Bonsai
- Ludwigia Glandulosa
- Eleocharis Parvulus
- Lamiceae Sp. (previously known as Hemigraphis)
- Blyxa Japonica
- Rotala Sp. Mini type 1
- Rotala Nanjenshan
- Limnophila Sp. Mini

um...it think thats it for now folks.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful tank! I loved the before layout, but I'm sure the new scape will look just as amazing once it rebounds.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> The Ludwigia Sp. cuba most went to compost, and a few stems went to the 140, it is now replaced with Polygonum Kawaenogum


NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...............You could have threw that in my package, I need all the plants I can get. :icon_cry:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rekles75 said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...............You could have threw that in my package, I need all the plants I can get. :icon_cry:


ops...sorry haha...


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. I can't wait to see this one grow out again!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What's the stem in the right foreground? Rotala mini?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Still looks incredible! The trim was needed


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

i loved the old scape and i hope it grows back thick caz in a month or so i was hopeing to buy a ton of plants to fill my 75 because you had the plants i was looking for. but im sure it will look good once it grows in. cant wait to see this and the 140.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's a pretty fantastic looking scape you've got there. Your trimming technique has added a lot as well. I may be hitting you up for pointers later. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> What's the stem in the right foreground? Rotala mini?


Yes thats Rotala Sp. Mini type 1



MO3N said:


> i loved the old scape and i hope it grows back thick caz in a month or so i was hopeing to buy a ton of plants to fill my 75 because you had the plants i was looking for. but im sure it will look good once it grows in. cant wait to see this and the 140.


thanks !

actually I did made a post on the 140 gallon but I think it got filtered out on the spam filter. something about the mods had to review my post before they are visible.

the 140 is up and running, fully planted for 2 days now


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

my oh my! that's an awesome tank! :thumbsup:
hey i live in astoria too! Where in astoria are you?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

23rd ave and 21st st

oo another one in astoria, theres quite alot of us here


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

cool! i'm at 24th ave and 29th street...right next to the Astoria Blvd train station! =D...do you mind if your tank has visitors?

btw....subscribed


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

no I dont really mind, just depends when


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

What happened to the Murdannia? I couldn't find it in your new layout. Did it go bye bye with the L. Cuba?

WOW 600+ stems of blyxa! That's a ton. What did you do with all that? Hope you have a LFS near you.

Do you still have the Arthaxon Sp? Couldn't find that either. I want to get that for one of my 10's. I think it's a great scale for a small tank.

Waiting to see the new growth. Isn't it about time for a new FTS?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> What happened to the Murdannia? I couldn't find it in your new layout. Did it go bye bye with the L. Cuba?
> 
> WOW 600+ stems of blyxa! That's a ton. What did you do with all that? Hope you have a LFS near you.
> 
> ...


The Arthaxon and Murdannia went to the 140 more space for them to expand there

Arthaxon is like a dwarf purple bamboo, only much more purple under the right condition. very pretty, I would even say this is good for a nano tank.

The blyxa went to different people and rest went to the compost. Alot of people who got my blyxa said they got some shrimplets along with it, Ha !

(I shoulda charged them more) hahaa


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> 23rd ave and 21st st
> 
> oo another one in astoria, theres quite alot of us here



That's great another one here in Astoria!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lopez_316us said:


> That's great another one here in Astoria!


that would be a good idea

hmm, not exactly an update but I will take this chance to show off some plants :icon_redf

Full tank shot









Najas Sp. roraima









Ammania Sp. Bonsai









Limnophilla Sp. Mini









Ludwigia Glandulosa, for some reason my camera makes this way more pink than it really is. The original color is a deep deep magenta, not bright pink like this









random shot:


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Very healthy plants!

Awesome!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow!
all of your plants are absolutely amazing.
i love your Ammania sp. bonsai


----------



## Natedawg63 (Oct 9, 2008)

Howdy...

Kind of a newbie here at PT - I have been reading your journal... wanted to say, beautiful tank!!!

My new lil 60g tank is planted, but with easier stuff - jus want to keep some Apisto's. but enjoy the plants also... Nothing as artistic as yours!

I had a question as a newb about your use of Seachem Excel. You are using injected CO2 - but I notice you dose your freshly changed water every Monday with a good amount of Excel... Is this just to boost the carbon till the injected CO2 builds back from the water change? Do you use all of Seachems products in your aquarium?

Thanks...
Nate


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comment people



Natedawg63 said:


> Howdy...
> 
> Kind of a newbie here at PT - I have been reading your journal... wanted to say, beautiful tank!!!
> 
> ...


thanks Nate

I use Excel ontop of Injected Co2.

To be very honest, I use Excel mostly for its algaecide properties and to help plants absorb Co2 better. I am not sure if I need to be extra dosing on mondays, but since its reccomended I do it anyway. Actually I am not even sure if I needed Excel in the first place. It worked so far, :redface:

Yes I use all SeaChem ferts in my tanks. 

Also please do your research, alot of my knowledge and methods are not always what is reccomended nor are they scientific. 

For example this tank has a HUGE lavarock in it (where the cardamine is) and I have heard that this wreak havock on your gH and kH I have not had issues with it.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

hey, what is the long flowy stuff in the back left hand corner?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I realized that a fish tank that has been running for a long time becomes its own closed loop ecosystem.

And sometimes I find things I didnt know I had :eek5:

for example, this super red shrimp that looks almost black. No I did not edit this picture in any way shape or form.









another one would be the sole survivor of the Apistogramma Trifasciatus baby a few months ago. I thought it was all lost, no survivor. 
This one I think its a male, is looking more and more handsome by day. approximately 1 inch long









no, this one did not appear on its own hahaha. Its a Tylomenalia snail I got from Invertz Factory. Cute and kinda creepy at the same time.









Count how many shrimps in this Najas Sp. Roraima bush. I have not added any shrimp to this tank since the first 20 that went in half a year ago. In fact I have even caught some 20 adult and throw them into the 140gallon. Cockroaches of the freshwater world :eek5:










I am in the planning mode of doing a major rescape on this tank. I will cut down the number of species by almost half and will make more space for hairgrass to grow. stay tuned


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, makes me want a 120


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

well after a little planning and some advice I rescaped this tank.

This was the tank before I worked on it









while the plants were undoubtedly healthy, something about this tank became an eyesore. I realized that it was probably too many species and lack of space.

I removed the Nymphaea Micrantha, Rotala Nanjenshan and Najas Sp. Roraima.
Also did a major trim on both the Cardamine Lyrata and the Cyperus helferi.

my only complain about using AS is when you poke at it, it clouds up









I planned to give this tank more open area and less species of plants. with the red focal plants more towards the left side. 

Here is what it looked like after the water cleared up. While it is nowhere near pleasing with those bald patches, roots floating around. Lets see how it goes once the hairgrass and Blyxa fills up.










This tank was originally intended to be viewable from both sides, but somehow over the months, it became choked at the back

A more up close look on the tank
Left side:









Middle :









Right side :









Side View :









I have also removed a few species of fish from this tank. I moved the pencilfish, emperor tetra and glass catfish schools to the 140.

I may add another 40 cardinals to this tank

well maybe I will update this tank journal again in 2-3 weeks see how these grew in


----------



## reynolds_brad (Oct 20, 2008)

Tank looks wonderful. That hair grass once filled in is going to look sweet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I love your tanks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tank looks great. when it fills in, it will be absolutely amazing.
i love how it looks like a dark, jungle pond.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the look of the rescape. For me it looks a bit moodier (if that makes sense.) It seems a bit darker, and mysterious.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to read all of your journal yet, but I have to say your tank is very beautiful! It has a definite personality. It seems peaceful to me. I like the rescape, too.

You have some gorgeous red fish in the tank. What are they? I have never seen fish quite that deep and bold red.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> Cherry barbs :


Found the answer to my question. They're cherry barbs!

Wow, I have to say they are the most beautiful red colored cherry barbs I have ever seen.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Complexity said:


> Found the answer to my question. They're cherry barbs!
> 
> Wow, I have to say they are the most beautiful red colored cherry barbs I have ever seen.


yes ! I thought the same thing too, thats why I grabbed a dozen of them. 5 months and I have not lost a single one

nice brilliant red


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My cherry barbs were very red like yours, but I never saw them. They always hid in the plants or DW except at feeding time. I decided to return them once I tore the tank down for rescaping.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This is one of my favorite tanks on here. Beautiful.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've seen some beautiful male cherry barbs, but wasn't sure how they'd do in my tank. But now that I see yours, I just may get some for my tank! The red is striking with the blue and red of the cardinals.

I keep drooling over your tank. There's another fish that's very pretty. I know it's a rainbow, but I don't know which one. Which rainbow is in this picture?



>


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't see a rainbow? There are 2 Congo tetras (which is what I'm guessing you mean- they do look very much like rainbows) with a long-finned GBR in the middle.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh! :redface: Well, that explains why I like them, then. I'm not a rainbow fan even though I love their colors. I just can't get used to the humpbacks.

I'll have to look up some info on congo tetras. They sure are pretty!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

yes those are congo tetras, they are big and boisterous though very beautiful

time to update this journal

Thanks to Utricularia Gibba, my hairgrass lawn is destroyed. I hated that weed with a passion, dr.tran warned me a while back to remove them as you see them, I didnt listen

so it pretty much intertwine my entire lawn into one big slab of plant mass. needless to say I was NOT happy. So I ripped it out, and decided to try HC again. This is one plant I could not grow for the life of me. I am not sure I can do it so I was searching for elatine triandra that I know I can grow.

FTS and HC

















I also got a tiny stem of Ludwigia Sp. Guinea, I really liked this plant. though I am not too sure how to use this in the scape once it actually takes off









The Apistogramma Trifasciatus family keeps on growing.
Heres the big proud mama with her latest batch of babies, how many can you see here ?










I counted 3 babies, there are 5 surviving babies so far from this batch. I guess 2 others did not make it into the picture. The babies caught in the pic are in the brighter circles, can you make them out ?










from the previous known batch, this big mama also has 3 surviving babies, they are now 1.5 inches are 2 males and 1 unknown, this unknown is small like the female and has no crest, but is not yellow like the mama, so therefore unknown

pics of the 3 surviving previous baby batch

















the big 2.5 inch male is very elusive, hard to find. I feel like a paparazzi trying to take a picture of him. one day.....

random shot of a school of white clouds, I thought this is a cool pic


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Love this tank


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks Great. (sheesh i can't find any good describing words anymore.) but still it looks GREAT. Why does it seem like it's so dark in the pictures? Is it actually that dark? In the second last picture are there some pygmy cories in there?


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

holy cow, I don't usually go through every single post in any thread in the "tank journals & photo album" part of the the PT forum. There's nothing better than letting the little critters breed in your tank successfully naturally!!

Congrats on an awesome tank and happy holidays from a fellow New Yorker!!

bill


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice tank! what are those long plants in the back? looks like some sort of vals?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I think they're vals. They really bring this tank to life.

I'd love a list of all the plants and fish in the tank. I keep seeing things that I'd like to know what they are.

I like the change to HC. I hope it grows for you this time.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

soundtweakers said:


> holy cow, I don't usually go through every single post in any thread in the "tank journals & photo album" part of the the PT forum. There's nothing better than letting the little critters breed in your tank successfully naturally!!
> 
> Congrats on an awesome tank and happy holidays from a fellow New Yorker!!
> 
> bill


Happy holidays to you too !!




nikonD70s said:


> very nice tank! what are those long plants in the back? looks like some sort of vals?





Complexity said:


> I think they're vals. They really bring this tank to life.
> 
> I'd love a list of all the plants and fish in the tank. I keep seeing things that I'd like to know what they are.
> 
> I like the change to HC. I hope it grows for you this time.


The plants all the way in the back is Cyperus Helferi, its common but also not so common, its much harder to use than vals




SeaSerpant said:


> It looks Great. (sheesh i can't find any good describing words anymore.) but still it looks GREAT. Why does it seem like it's so dark in the pictures? Is it actually that dark? In the second last picture are there some pygmy cories in there?


yup I have 20 pygmy cories in there


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> The plants all the way in the back is Cyperus Helferi, its common but also not so common, its much harder to use than vals


Whoa, it's in the same family as yellow nutsedge! I bet it is hardy! And incredibly beautiful in your tank.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Complexity said:


> Whoa, it's in the same family as yellow nutsedge! I bet it is hardy! And incredibly beautiful in your tank.


yes it is hardy, but when first planted it takes a while to get settled. Unfortunately their leaves dont rot as quickly. They turn black and hard, very ugly. I have to manually remove dead leaves.

well, 8th time I tried HC and the 8th time I failed, its really THE ultimate plant for me. I just could not grow the darn thing.

So I switched it with Elatine Triandra, I got a few nice portions over the week and it has taken hold and is pearling now



















rotala sp. mini type 1, a big nice bush if I say so myself









a picture just for the laughs









mini rams horn, olive nerite, red spot nerite :flick: and no I did not stack them the way they are haha


----------



## erinrobinjade (Nov 20, 2008)

Lovely tank. I love the snail picture its so cute!


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

love this tank! what are those 2 light green plants right by the rock? pennyworth?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW that Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' looks better than mine, and I got mine from you:hihi:

I guess since my tank is considerably shorter in height, they won't look as awesome as yours


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just amazing. You never disappoint.


----------



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

S.t.u.n.n.i.n.g


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Very beautiful! Thanks for the identification of the Rotala mini type 1. I like this plant! Would you mind taking pictures of your other plants and naming them? I'd ask for names of specific plants, but then I'd be asking for the names of them all.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess I could do that

Lamiceae Sp. (previously known as Hemigraphis Sp. 'traian')









Elatine Triandra









Blyxa Japonica









Cardamine Lyrata









Limnophilla Sp. Mini









Ammania Sp. Bonsai









Ludwigia Glandulosa









Polygonum Sp. Kawagaeonum









I finally found a camera setting I like, so heres a random shot of the Nannostomus Unifaciatus I got recently. They are not gasping for air, thats just the way they are


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

amazing tank I love the fishing line to hold down the plants onto the wood. vary nice. Love the tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Very nice plant growth! Looks like you finally got a hold of Elatine triandra. The Ammania bonsai and Limnophilia mini look awesome as well.


Cardamine Lyrata, is that a new plant? I haven't seen it around before.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Yours plants look amazingly healthy and your water crystal clear. Great Job!

One question, when you trim your Hemigraphis Sp. 'traian', do you top them and then do the bottoms produce off-shoots?


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

awesome pics? what is your favorite camera settings btw?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Super cool fish!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

beautiful as always!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> I finally found a camera setting I like, so heres a random shot of the Nannostomus Unifaciatus I got recently. They are not gasping for air, thats just the way they are


:icon_eek: where did you get the unifasciatus? been looking for em forever.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for the pictures and IDs. I have some of the same plants, but you have a bunch of plants I have never seen before. I especially like the Lamiceae Sp. Let me know if you ever need someone to take some trimmings off your hand!

I'm going to have to bookmark that post. I _really_ like your plants.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> :icon_eek: where did you get the unifasciatus? been looking for em forever.


theres a fish shop somewhere about 2 hrs from here Coram, NY. This place has great selection, and although hit and miss, you might find something totally rare

their prices are great too

Yesterday they had some kind of pencilfish I have never seen before, it has 3 bands like Beckfordi, but instead of red lines for the males these have red spots


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome! The picture ID plants was an great idea......

Congratulations!!!!

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Been a long time since I updated this journal

this tank has changed considerably during that time

FTS :









you might notice something huge missing from the picture. I chopped down the cyperus helferi, that plant was so huge it was literally choking itself to death. It couldnt get enough light, co2 or nutrients and basically all its new leaves were black before it can grow up properly.

this is what remains, it will take months to restore it to its former glory









Left side

















Right side 









foreground also has changed, after I failed HC for the 9th time, I went for Elatine Triandra. it grows quickly but not without problems.

for some odd reason, it grows then it dies back, grows then dies back, I cant seem to get a proper carpet. I am not sure why this is the case, but its getting better. You will notice some patches are healthy as they can be but some patches look like wilted veggie










Side view









there are 2 other plants I am trying to grow and multiply, hopefully one day I can integrate them into my scape or make them a reason for a new tank 

Ludwigia Guinea and Downoi.









Ludwigia guinea started as a 1 inch stem and by far its the most challenging stem plant I have faced yet. 2 months later I only have 4 stems and it grows paaaaiiiiiinnnfffffuuulllyyyyyyy sssssssssllllllooooowwwwwww.......

Downoi started as a few stems in my 140, over 2 months, it grown to 40+ stems but they were tiny, about an inch or less per stem. I figured its due to the warm waters. So I moved it to my 125 to see how it fare here.

And last but not least, Micro Crabs !! I got a shipment of 10 micro crabs from Arrakis today. They arrived in good condition, and they are tiny ! about as big as a cherry shrimp

They hid as soon as I dunk them into the tank, I only managed to take a picture of 1 of them.








Dude, I got aliens in my fish tank, call MIB :icon_eek:


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> Ludwigia Glandulosa


:icon_eek: This is really making me drool. I hope my glandulosa looks this great when I finally get my 100g back up and running.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! Bump to the top for updates! Has it grown any?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. awesome tank. i just read all the thread and i am in loveeee with this tank. you're amazing at making plants grow. i loved how you turned those 3 stems of Rotala Sp. Mini type 1 into an amazing bush. 

i love the Downoi, Rotala Sp. Mini type 1, and the Ammania Sp. Bonsai. i could build a whole tank around those plants.

btw, im not sure if you gave any of your lilies to cah925 but i just bought some from him and they look amazing! i can't wait till they fill in like in your tank. 
oh and the crabs are super cute, you should get a lot more, they'll contrast with the dark substrate.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

lol jk, just checked the price of the crabs. at $18 a pop it'll be pricey to get a big group going.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Man your plants are awesome and everything looks amazing. Im sorry to hear about the HC I would think it would grow like crazy in this tank. Maybe the 10th time it will work like a charm.
Looks like the downi is growing nicely that would be cool to see a downi foreground.
Have you tried any glosso? you shouldnt have trouble growing that you would probably have more trouble controlling it.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comment folks and sorry for the lack of update for a looooong time



chuukus said:


> Man your plants are awesome and everything looks amazing. Im sorry to hear about the HC I would think it would grow like crazy in this tank. Maybe the 10th time it will work like a charm.
> Looks like the downi is growing nicely that would be cool to see a downi foreground.
> Have you tried any glosso? you shouldnt have trouble growing that you would probably have more trouble controlling it.


I have never tried glosso, it never appealed to me much I guess


Ok, time for an update.
This last month or so I have been very busy with work and travelled pretty much almost all month. Tank took the back seat and is not in its best condition.









When I came back, I had lost 99% of my Elatine Triandra. they all died into a brown mush. The rest of plants are surprisingly still healthy. The Cardamine Lyrata grew like nobody''s business. Choking its neighbors.

a gigantic cardamine, about the size of a man's torso









a sad sad sad right side of the tank









Oddly enough the Ranunculus Undulatus took off and I am actually curious what a carpet of this plant will look like. To my knowledge, no one has ever tried this yet. I think it looks pretty cool. I will grow it out and see what happens. 










talk about a sad sad sad foreground.

on a brighter side, my crabs are still alive though its looking for them is like finding needle in a bush.

and also my Ludwigia Guinea grew and multiplied. Its a slow slow process but its getting there. Really attractive red plant, not sure how to incorporate this into my scape, but I will try










thats it for now folks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You have some of my favorite tanks! The tank is "neglected" but still not a spot of algae on the plants! What is your secret? You have a real knack for this


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy Cardamine! LOL

I agree though- even carpet-less, the tank still looks amazing. :thumbsup:

I'd love to see a carpet of Ranunculus- it's a really cool plant.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

What did you do with the tanks while you were gone? co2? feeding? WC? just curious.

BTW the tank still looks great even if you did have some die off.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> You have some of my favorite tanks! The tank is "neglected" but still not a spot of algae on the plants! What is your secret? You have a real knack for this


umm no secret really
I just have someone come feed my fish 3 times a week



mott said:


> What did you do with the tanks while you were gone? co2? feeding? WC? just curious.
> 
> 
> BTW the tank still looks great even if you did have some die off.


no ferts, no water changes, the Co2 is running 24/7 from my 10lbs cylinder

only someone come and feed my fishes 3 times a week
odd huh ?




lauraleellbp said:


> Holy Cardamine! LOL
> 
> I agree though- even carpet-less, the tank still looks amazing. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd love to see a carpet of Ranunculus- it's a really cool plant.


yeah I hope this will form a carpet, i am curious to see what it looked like


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Your tank is just so ASTONISHING!!!
Love the rotala sp. mini.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been meaning to tell you that the plants you sent me arrived in great shape! I'm sorry I didn't get some of the Elatine triandra so I could give some back to you to replenish your losses.

I'm super amazed at how great your plants look even after you being gone for so long. I hope mine grow equally as beautiful!

I'm not getting red growth on the Lamiceae sp. Any secret to getting the red? I may need to put it in a brighter spot in the tank. It's been shaded somewhat by my tiger lotus. I just cut it down to a nub so the Lamiceae should get some bright light for awhile at least.

The Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' is one hardy plant! It just grows beautifully! Very straight growth, too. I really love it!

My Cardamine lyrata is doing well, too. I just trimmed it back to help it thicken up.

How quickly does your Rotala mini grow? Mine took off at first, but I had it just sitting in the tank. After I actually planted it, it didn't seem very happy. I think it'll still make it okay, but I wish it would grow faster.

I've started growing my Ludwigia glandulosa similar to what you've done. I really love the way you have it!

Please keep us updated on how the plants are doing!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey I hope u don't mind if I do this but... 










This happened when I went to visit and I had to take a picture of it with my camera phone. Only u have spawnings 24/7 accidentally


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations! How nice!

It's funny because before I read what you wrote, I was looking at the picture, thinking, "wow, those plants are really _nice_!" Then I read your post and saw the fry! That's two "Wow's" for the price of one. :hihi:

I hope the fry makes it!

BTW, what is that plant dead center of the pictured. It's very pretty.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

haha its harder to see in person. That my friend is downoi. Indeed it is pretty someday I will do the same. I hope.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've seen people looking for downoi, but I hadn't seen a picture of it like that. I may check to see if I can grow it in my tank, and if so, I might try to find some. It's very pretty!

It's especially pretty with fry all around it. :hihi:


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice tank! I am an avid reader of this thread and the 140 square. You need get some of your favorite pics of your two absolutely beautiful tanks and enter them into the monthly picture contest at this site.

This site has given me plenty of inspiration, and I'm confident that you could be a featured aquarium on this site.

Please, keep up the amazing work. You can't understand how much I have learned from your two threads.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dr.tran said:


> Hey I hope u don't mind if I do this but...
> 
> This happened when I went to visit and I had to take a picture of it with my camera phone. Only u have spawnings 24/7 accidentally


no I dont mind, its just that the fry are gone as I am typing this. They probably got eaten by the tetras that swarm the area. Unless I intervene its almost impossible to grow fry in either tank.


I call this tank my farmer's pride tank. This tank stabilzied so much that after I left it for so long it not much changed.









a little change on the left side, boy thats alot of red glandulosa, I also moved all of the Anubias Coffeefolia from the 140 here. It seems to fare better

















Rotala Mini type 2, it is a type 2 in my book. there is so many different opinions which is type 1 and type 2, I got tired of it. I am calling this one a type 2










not much changed here in the middle, the Rotala Mini Type 1 made a really nice bouncy bush loved it.

















Polygonum Sp. Ruby, got a nice piece from dr.tran I told him it would grow if I just left it sitting there, and it did. He doesn't believe me :icon_eek:

It seems like an interesting plant, it grows like vines instead of the vertical habbit all other Polygonum members share. Might be a good replacement for the Cardamine.

It lives up to its name, deep red coloration










After 10 attempt at growing the darn thing, look what I found after I came back from my one and a half month long hiatus ? 










A freaking patch of HC growing where I didnt grow it and wasnt expecting to grow it. . O haha, funny very funny. 

The right side, I moved the Ammania Sp. Bonsai here.

















As with the UG from my 140, the Ludwigia Guinea started as one tiny 1 inch stem. This is a tough one, compared to UG this was tough to grow. But I think I have come a looonnng way from a 1 inch stem. taa daaa....









Lamiceae Sp. aka Hemigraphis Sp. Traian, my little pride and joy. I remembered wanting this plant when it was almost $20 a stem, this was about 2+ years ago









thats it for now folks


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your ability to grow plants is amazing! I just love the bush of rotala mini type 1 and the Ludwigia Guinea and every other plant you have in there. What is your secret to growing such beautiful, algea free plants? I am in just total aw :drool: over your plants.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Your ability to grow plants is amazing! I am in just total aw :drool: over your plants.


 
X 2 on that.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I have my banes, there are plants that I have not been able to grow no matter how many times I have tried. 

Eriocaulons and HC, I loved and hated them with a passion


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

quick update on this tank its been a while

Dude, I got aliens in my tank .
Reminds me of the face hugger from the alien movies









and as usual completely ignored by the fish, I today is really an odd day, I have NEVER seen my crabs out in the open, ever.

And today it is crawling along the bottom like no ones business









This time this tank is the one that got pawed by me. Chopped loads of stems out of this tank, most of them were sold. Added and moved some plants around.

The right side of the tank, I moved the Crinum Calamistratum from the 140 here. Then propagaed some of my downois.









HC patch. Its not growing, its not dieing. What now. If this plant does not spread more by sunday, its going up for sale. The ultimatum has been given. UG does much better for me.









Polygonum Ruby, trying to get it to form a big bush. taking a while, Cardamine lyrata was much easier.









And speaking of Cardamine, I removed it completely. It created soo much loose leaves I got sick of it. Yep I also pawed my Glandulosa









I am planning to replace the Cardamine Lyrata with this plant. I am not too sure which variation of Hygro Corymbosa this is, but dang its pretty. Its definetely a Hygrophilla Corymbosa









My Rotala mini type 2 bush, another count my stems challenge, winner gets a cookie


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh man! I forgot that you have those Micro-Crabs. I'm glad that you still have them..

Looking good as always!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WHOA that's insanely cool. You big stem groupings are AMAZING! We *need* an fts!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautifully gorgeous plants!!! Love 'em, love 'em! You have a lot of my favorites in there.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

:icon_eek: -> That explains just about everything that needs to be explained


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lopez_316us said:


> Oh man! I forgot that you have those Micro-Crabs. I'm glad that you still have them..
> 
> Looking good as always!


thx, yep I am glad I still got my crabs, I paid a fortune for them



clwatkins10 said:


> WHOA that's insanely cool. You big stem groupings are AMAZING! We *need* an fts!


a FTS coming up, your wish is my command



Tex Gal said:


> Beautifully gorgeous plants!!! Love 'em, love 'em! You have a lot of my favorites in there.


hehe thanks, I can say the same for you. I would like some of your plants too but not sure how I would incorporate that into my scapes



fishboy87 said:


> :icon_eek: -> That explains just about everything that needs to be explained


haha thanks much


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

As far as the HC goes how long have you had it in there? It takes a few weeks before it adjusts... then it'll start growing with weed like tenacity. 

And I share everyone elses comments, this tank truly is the farmers pride. I really don't think I've seen any bigger stands of Rotala mini and that new hygro does look like its going to be a stunner.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

MrJG said:


> As far as the HC goes how long have you had it in there? It takes a few weeks before it adjusts... then it'll start growing with weed like tenacity.
> 
> And I share everyone elses comments, this tank truly is the farmers pride. I really don't think I've seen any bigger stands of Rotala mini and that new hygro does look like its going to be a stunner.


hahahaha, the HC has been in there for at least half a year.

and I have never heard about a hygro being a stunner, thats a new concept to me.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Fabulous looking plants! Very nice reds


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

... wow. breathtaking. I would stare into that tank all day. I love that crab. Cute!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't give up on the hc! Give it another week and it'll start growing!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

FTS









the HC yet lives to see another week, we will see I might just sell it off soon enough. Theres a good 3x3 inch patch there


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow! I once this grows back in I think it will be a pretty impressive layout, but im really liking the way it looks now too.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

hmm I must be outa my mind.
more changes within just 2 weeks.

dude, I got more aliens in my tank. They are getting less secretive by day









This pic has me suspicious on the possibility of the aliens breeding. The one on the right is noticably smaller and has much shorter legs. 









FTS, see any changes ?









Added driftwoods and moved the anubias around









HC and downoi, I cleard out the middle and make the valley again. I seem to like the valley effect more. For some odd reason HC took off on me again. Truly a love hate relationship we have going.









I removed the Tonina completely, I just couldnt scape with that plant, it became a sore eye after a while, so I replace it with more L. Guinea, lots of Guinea, count the stems, winner gets a cookie









Polygonum Ruby, my intent of creating a ball of this plant went down the drain when I discovered this plant likes to trail more than anything else. It really really reminds me of U. Gibba, the pest. Just this is much bigger, more beautiful and less troublesome. Pretty isnt it (oh theres a cherry shrimp on it)









Side tank shot, I feel like taking a dunk in the tank









the lovebird, hes saying dude, you got aliens in your tank


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Plants look fantastic as usual! Are those the micro crabs that I recently heard about? How do they get along with other tank mates?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

K-cat, you are the only guy I know of that can have constant accidental spawnings of discus, rams, and now Micro Crabs. You know, the rest of us actually have to work to get fish to spawn :hihi:

Just amazing! I can't think of any other words to describe your tanks. You have an amazing talent for growing plants.

BTW, don't be surprised if you get a PM from me later, wanting more plants


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

cah925 said:


> Plants look fantastic as usual! Are those the micro crabs that I recently heard about? How do they get along with other tank mates?


Yes that is the micro crabs that only recently started appearing everywhere.
They get along fine with all my tankmates.

I have a bajillion cherry shirmps in there, and all sort of small fish, from galaxy danoi to congo tetras



legomaniac89 said:


> K-cat, you are the only guy I know of that can have constant accidental spawnings of discus, rams, and now Micro Crabs. You know, the rest of us actually have to work to get fish to spawn :hihi:
> 
> Just amazing! I can't think of any other words to describe your tanks. You have an amazing talent for growing plants.
> 
> BTW, don't be surprised if you get a PM from me later, wanting more plants


hmm the micro crabs I am not so sure about, until I see babies or I have over 20 then I cant be sure.

thank you !


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

a small update

FTS









Finally, 12th try I got HC to grow for me....I am so happy *sniffle*:redface:









Also added some new fauna, 5 Apistogramma Cacatouides double red, 3 female, 2 males.
Here is one of the dudes









Here is the other dude. I have to say I LOVE this pic, the colors just jumps at me. gunna use it as my desktop background.









The current colony of 7 Apisto Tricasciatus blue are NOT happy with the new comers and are in a turf war. The cacatioudes gets the right side, the Trifasciatus gets the left side of the tank.

Here is the head honcho of the opposing army









The innocent bystanders,









thats all for now folks


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, so beautiful! Your fish and plants are outstanding. Is that a Congo tetra I see in that first pic?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

love the 'turf war' scenario lol. Sounds about right for those guys.

someday you'll let things well enough alone in this tank for it to look "complete" lol Things keep moving around. I have to say though I think this is the best version yet. Once the little valley fills in it'll look very nice. (well... it already does, but it'll look even nicer)


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful tank, scape and fish are amazing. The micro crabs are so cool. Everything in your tank looks so healthy and happy, is there room for me? :icon_roll Congrats on a wonderful tank, subscribed.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks great! The right side actually looks like a scape, but the left still looks like a farm, a very, very healthy farm.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is the stuff on the left in the pic where your crying about your HC growth the mini type 2?

Got the plant s today in great shape thanks!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

jargonchipmunk said:


> love the 'turf war' scenario lol. Sounds about right for those guys.
> 
> someday you'll let things well enough alone in this tank for it to look "complete" lol Things keep moving around. I have to say though I think this is the best version yet. Once the little valley fills in it'll look very nice. (well... it already does, but it'll look even nicer)


I finally left the tank alone (somewhat), :flick:



Complexity said:


> Wow, so beautiful! Your fish and plants are outstanding. Is that a Congo tetra I see in that first pic?


yep congo tetra



CLASSIC said:


> Beautiful tank, scape and fish are amazing. The micro crabs are so cool. Everything in your tank looks so healthy and happy, is there room for me? :icon_roll Congrats on a wonderful tank, subscribed.


yes there is always room for peeps to take the plunge. thanks for the compliments !



clwatkins10 said:


> It looks great! The right side actually looks like a scape, but the left still looks like a farm, a very, very healthy farm.


farm sounds about right, this is my farm tank, I need a cow with fins now and it will be complete



bsmith782 said:


> Is the stuff on the left in the pic where your crying about your HC growth the mini type 2?
> 
> Got the plant s today in great shape thanks!


thats what I call mini type one, I am glad you got them in good shape (though I replied to your post waaaaay late)

In any case, minor update if you want to call it that.

Basically nothing changed, I didnt move anything I just chopped a few plants as they grew too tall and needed trimming.
The HC is plodding along and growing grudgingly. What often astound me is how clear this tank can get, if it werent for the bubbles I would think the fish are flying midair.

Obligatory FTS









Left side









Right side









Polygonum Sp. Ruby, Its a very wierd plant, it does not grow up. It grows sideways. it creeps along the bottom. One of these days I want to see if I can create a carpet of these !! Red carpet, thats a new one









Side shot, see what I mean by clear ?









This is what most likely you will see when you walk in my door.









totally off topic, but I grow a small terrarium in between my 2 big tanks.









My parrot loves it in there, its private. I dont allow him to stay in there too long though. He munches on my moss.









Oh a little disclaimer for all animal lovers, no animals were harmed in the making of this last picture. My parrot will climb in there on his own when I allow him to. I did not shove em in there.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i hate you, lol, i love green cheek conures!

amazing tank(s)! i love the discus but this tank is so luscious!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

haha these pics are amazing. how do u keep ur water so clear? this is a great journal btw, and that last pic of ur parrot in ur terrarium. that is so cool!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Always a pleasure to stop by and see your tank pics. Today was no exception. I hope someday my new 125 will look as good as yours.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Great looking tank


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't even know what to say


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> i hate you, lol, i love green cheek conures!
> 
> amazing tank(s)! i love the discus but this tank is so luscious!


why the hate....hahaha
thank you !



organic sideburns said:


> haha these pics are amazing. how do u keep ur water so clear? this is a great journal btw, and that last pic of ur parrot in ur terrarium. that is so cool!


I am not sure what keeps the water so clear, I think its the DE powder and Micron cartridge combination. But I also clean all my canister filters regularly.



cah925 said:


> Always a pleasure to stop by and see your tank pics. Today was no exception. I hope someday my new 125 will look as good as yours.


I am sure it will look even nicer



idontknow said:


> Great looking tank





clwatkins10 said:


> I don't even know what to say


thanks !


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

A couple awesome displays you have there, both threads!
I like the very small twig / drift wood. 
And of course the beautiful discus!
MD


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

wow, stunning!

cant wait to see your hc grown in


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

love both your tanks!
you have a fauna list?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks like the hc is starting to grow for you!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

jelisoner said:


> love both your tanks!
> you have a fauna list?


thanks !

umm, I can try to list it

Cardinal Tetra
Congo Tetra
White Clouds
Blue Danios
Apistogramma Trifasciatus
Apistogramma Cacatouides
CPD
Nanostomus Unifaciatus 
Otocinclus cats
Nerites
Micro Crabs
CRS
RCS
Amano shrimp

I think those are it



clwatkins10 said:


> It looks like the hc is starting to grow for you!


.....dont remind me.....it died again for the 12th time................


I any case *sob* I guess its a good time to update the tank. There were a few changes and additions here and there.

FTS ! ...this tank looks so messy today, I need to trim a little here and there









HC died again, replaced by UG which took off in no time at all, love this foreground.









Ammania Sunset, stunning beautiful plant. Hard to grow but its coming along nicely. Started with 1 stem, now I have 7.









Middle of the tank shot, its so messy..









Left side of the tank, the storage room. There are a few changes will be done here over the next few months. I am going to replace part of the Rotala Sp. Mini type 2 bush with Tonina Fluviatilis, and also will replace part of the Limnophilla Sp. Mini with Myriophyllum Tuberculatum. Both I start from one stem and they are multiplying slowly but nicely.









Oh, btw, I am really loving those Glandulosa.

I got a few native plants I have yet to identify and I am quite sure they are aquatic. Only time will tell I guess. But we are guessing the one on the left is a Ludwigia, while the one on the right is still up in the air.










Last but not least, one of my lil feathered companions










thats all folks


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

wow!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

amazing as it has always been. and you lil feathered friend is cute too. Does it talk?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

malaybiswas said:


> amazing as it has always been. and you lil feathered friend is cute too. Does it talk?


nah it doesnt talk


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

thats all folks[/quote]

Hey Kotolocat, is this the plant that I gave you a couple weeks ago?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lopez_316us said:


> thats all folks


Hey Kotolocat, is this the plant that I gave you a couple weeks ago?[/QUOTE]

nope thats not it, the one you gave me is in my 140


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Your two tanks are always an inspiration. Hopefully you'll never start charging royalty fees for those of us who use your FTS as desktop wallpapers.

I am curious about your terrarium--though PT might not be the forum to do a tank journal, can you say a few words? Flora, humidity techniques, background...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

such vibrant colors, beautiful! and such a sweet little lovebird!

did he/she come hand tame or did you tame him/her?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

this is such an awesome tank I like everything about it , makes me want a big tank so bad.


----------



## VOYTEK333 (Nov 29, 2009)

sick looking tank =]


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

